# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΛΕΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΣΠΙΤΙ!!!

## ΜΑΡΙΑ1967

Ηθελα να ρωτησω ολους εσας που εχετε διπολικη διαταραχη εαν εισαστε καλα;
εαν αισθανεστε καλα!
εγω ειμαι συνεχεια σε καταθλιψη και σε απαθεια!
περνω αντικαταθλιπτικα και εκανα χρονια ψυχοθεραπεια,μεχρι που βαρεθηκα και την σταματησα!
το βασικο μου προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν θελω να βγω απο το σπιτι και δεν βγαινω καθολου!
θα μου πειτε να κανω προσπαθεια να βγω!
αφου δεν θελω πωσ να βγω;
εβγαινα μια φορα την εβδομαδα που πηγαινα στην ψυχολογο,τωρα δεν παω και σε αυτη οποτε παει και η μια φορα την εβδομαδα!
πεστε μου ειμαι η μονη η'υπαρχουν και αλλοι που αισθανονται ετσι;

----------


## skropi

Νομιζω οτι ειναι προφανες οτι δεν εισαι η μονη που αισθανεται ετσι. Η αγωγη δεν σε βοηθαει; Οσο για την ψυχοθεραπεια, ισως πρεπει να δοκιμασεις με καποιον αλλο ψυχολογο; Παρεα εχεις για να βγεις Μαρια;

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ1967

η αγωγη δεν με βοηθαει!δεν νομιζω το προβλημα να ειναι του ψυχολογου,δικο μου ειναι!
αλλαξα αναγκαστικα ψυχολογο μετα απο 5 χρονια γιατι μετακομισε και στην καινουργια που πηγαινα για ενα χρονο ,αυτο ηταν το βασικο προβλημα που σηζηταγα οτι δεν βγαινω!
παρεα εχω για να βγω,ειμαι παντρεμενη(απορω πως αντεχει ακομα και δεν την εχει κανει ο αντρας μου!).
αρνουμε στο να βγω!δεν ξερω γιατι;
λες και μου λενε οτι θα με πανε στο αποσπασμα!
ουτε το τηλεφωνο δεν σηκωνω πολλες φορες!
ουτε να ερθουν φιλες στο σπιτι θελω!

----------


## kerasi

Μαρια δεν ξερω λεπτομερειες αλλα αμα εσυ γουσταρεις να μενεις μεσα που ειναι το προβλημα? κατσε μεσα οσο θελεις. Δεν ενοχλεις κανεναν. Δεν ειναι οτι σε κραταει μεσα καποιος δια της βιας. Βρες την ακρη με τη διπολικη με τους γιατρους κλπ, αλλα μη τρελενεσε κιολας. Εγω ξερω και ατομα μια χαρα που ειναι σπιτογατοι και δε γουσταρουν να βγαινουν ουτε για σουπερ μαρκετ και αλλοι που το σπιτι δε τους βλεπει ουτε για υπνο. Πρεπει να γινουνε ολοι το ιδιο? Αμα αισθανεσαι καλυτερα να παραμενεις μεσα, γιατι να πιεζεσαι για το αντιθετο?

----------


## μυσπ

Κοπελα μου οσο ειχα καταθλιψη ουτε εγω ηθελα να βγαινω κοιταξε τον εαυτο σου κ με τον καιρο αρχισε να βγαινεις με τους δικους σου κ να κανεις δραστηριοτητες γενικα,ειναι λογικο στην φαση που εισαι αλλα κινητοποιησου!

----------


## σακης

Και μενα δεν θα με χαλαγε να μενα σπιτι, με την προυποθεση να χα κανα 10γραμμο μαυρο τη μερα και να λιωνα, ασε που θα απεφευγα και τις συγκινησεις χαχαχα

----------


## katerinaki123

Σκεψου ενα ομορφο μερος στον τοπο που μενεις και καθησε λιγη ωρα εκει, εστω και κανενα μισαωρο. Και καθως λες πως δεν θελεις ουτε φιλες να δεχτεις σπιτι σου, διαλεξε ενα μερος που να μην εχει κοσμο και απλως αραξε... Μη συνδυαζεις το εξω με δουλειες ή κοινωνικες συναναστροφες, αφου ειναι κατι που δε θελεις αυτη τη στιγμη. Την πρωτη φορα ισως να το κανεις με το ζορι... Δοκιμασε το ομως, μπορει να σου αρεσει! Προσωπικα, οταν με πιανουν οι μαυριλες και δε θελω κανεναν διπλα μου, πηγαινω στο βουνο και χαλαρωνω! Καθομαι λιγακι εκει, βλεπω την ομορφια που υπαρχει γυρω μου και γαληνευει η ψυχη μου! Βρες ενα αναλογο μερος και για σενα! Σιγουρα θα υπαρχει, οπου κι αν ζεις!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ1967

> Σκεψου ενα ομορφο μερος στον τοπο που μενεις και καθησε λιγη ωρα εκει, εστω και κανενα μισαωρο. Και καθως λες πως δεν θελεις ουτε φιλες να δεχτεις σπιτι σου, διαλεξε ενα μερος που να μην εχει κοσμο και απλως αραξε... Μη συνδυαζεις το εξω με δουλειες ή κοινωνικες συναναστροφες, αφου ειναι κατι που δε θελεις αυτη τη στιγμη. Την πρωτη φορα ισως να το κανεις με το ζορι... Δοκιμασε το ομως, μπορει να σου αρεσει! Προσωπικα, οταν με πιανουν οι μαυριλες και δε θελω κανεναν διπλα μου, πηγαινω στο βουνο και χαλαρωνω! Καθομαι λιγακι εκει, βλεπω την ομορφια που υπαρχει γυρω μου και γαληνευει η ψυχη μου! Βρες ενα αναλογο μερος και για σενα! Σιγουρα θα υπαρχει, οπου κι αν ζεις!


oπως το περιγραφεις ωραιο ακουγετε!
βεβαια στο κεντρο της αθηνας(καλλιθεα)να βρω κατι τετοιο δεν υπαρχει!
πρεπει να παρω τα βουνα(χιλιομετρα μακρια)!
σε ευχαριστω πολυ παντως!

----------


## New_Beginning

Μαρία πιστεύω πως μένεις μέσα στο σπίτι γιατί κάποιοι δικοί σου άνθρωποι σου παρέχουν αυτή την άνεση.... Ενώ αν για παράδειγμα σου λέγανε δεν πάμε εμείς να σου πληρώσουμε το τηλέφωνο, το ίντερνετ, το φως, το φαγητό που τρώς, τα φάρμακα που παίρνεις κάποια στιγμή θα έπαιρνες την απόφαση να βγεις. Και θα έβγαινες έστω φοβισμένη γιατί εκεί θα υπερίσχυε το αίσθημα της επιβίωσης, το αίσθημα της πείνας. Αν θες πραγματικά να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου τότε πρέπει να πεις στους γύρω σου να σταματήσουν να σου παρέχουν αυτές τις εξυπηρετήσεις για να αναγκαστείς να σηκωθείς και να βγεις έξω. Να κάνεις αυτά τα πολύ μικρά πράγματα στη ζωή. Να ψάξεις για παράδειγμα για τα φάρμακα σου... που σου τα δίνουν έτοιμα.... 

Σίγουρα υπάρχουν άτομα σε αυτό το πλανήτη τα οποία πάσχουν από την ίδια νόσο και δεν έχουν κανένα γύρω τους να τους βοηθήσει. Αυτοί τι κάνουν κλείνονται στο σπίτι; για πόσο καιρό; Πόσο καιρό θα αντέξει κάποιος να μένει χωρίς φαί; Αυτό σου το λέω για να δεις πως επειδή κάποιοι σου παρέχουν ευκολίες στη ζωή σου εσύ το θεωρείς σύμπτωμα ενώ μπορεί να μην είναι έτσι και η λογική επιβάλλει πως σίγουρα δεν είναι έτσι... 

Επίσης έχω να σου προτείνω ένα πολύ ωραίο μέρος να πας έστω για 10 λέπτα, πολύ κοντά σε σένα το οποίο πίστεψε με θα σε κάνει να νιώσεις καλά.... Πήγαινε μια βόλτα μέχρι το Τροκαντερό ή μέχρι το πάρκο του Φλοίσβου.... και πέρασε λίγη ώρα εκεί πέρα να αλλάξεις λίγο τις συνήθειες σου. Θα δεις πως ο ήλιος ειναι θαυματουργός στη ψυχολογία μας και στη διάθεση μας... 

Σκέψου πως υπάρχουν πολλά άτομα σαν και σένα που ζούνε στην Αγγλία και δεν έχουν αυτο το θείο δώρο ήλιο και θαλασσα μαζι.... που εσένα η τοποθεσία σου, σου το παρεχει απλοχερα...

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ1967

> Μαρία πιστεύω πως μένεις μέσα στο σπίτι γιατί κάποιοι δικοί σου άνθρωποι σου παρέχουν αυτή την άνεση.... Ενώ αν για παράδειγμα σου λέγανε δεν πάμε εμείς να σου πληρώσουμε το τηλέφωνο, το ίντερνετ, το φως, το φαγητό που τρώς, τα φάρμακα που παίρνεις κάποια στιγμή θα έπαιρνες την απόφαση να βγεις. Και θα έβγαινες έστω φοβισμένη γιατί εκεί θα υπερίσχυε το αίσθημα της επιβίωσης, το αίσθημα της πείνας. Αν θες πραγματικά να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου τότε πρέπει να πεις στους γύρω σου να σταματήσουν να σου παρέχουν αυτές τις εξυπηρετήσεις για να αναγκαστείς να σηκωθείς και να βγεις έξω. Να κάνεις αυτά τα πολύ μικρά πράγματα στη ζωή. Να ψάξεις για παράδειγμα για τα φάρμακα σου... που σου τα δίνουν έτοιμα.... 
> 
> Σίγουρα υπάρχουν άτομα σε αυτό το πλανήτη τα οποία πάσχουν από την ίδια νόσο και δεν έχουν κανένα γύρω τους να τους βοηθήσει. Αυτοί τι κάνουν κλείνονται στο σπίτι; για πόσο καιρό; Πόσο καιρό θα αντέξει κάποιος να μένει χωρίς φαί; Αυτό σου το λέω για να δεις πως επειδή κάποιοι σου παρέχουν ευκολίες στη ζωή σου εσύ το θεωρείς σύμπτωμα ενώ μπορεί να μην είναι έτσι και η λογική επιβάλλει πως σίγουρα δεν είναι έτσι... 
> 
> Επίσης έχω να σου προτείνω ένα πολύ ωραίο μέρος να πας έστω για 10 λέπτα, πολύ κοντά σε σένα το οποίο πίστεψε με θα σε κάνει να νιώσεις καλά.... Πήγαινε μια βόλτα μέχρι το Τροκαντερό ή μέχρι το πάρκο του Φλοίσβου.... και πέρασε λίγη ώρα εκεί πέρα να αλλάξεις λίγο τις συνήθειες σου. Θα δεις πως ο ήλιος ειναι θαυματουργός στη ψυχολογία μας και στη διάθεση μας... 
> 
> Σκέψου πως υπάρχουν πολλά άτομα σαν και σένα που ζούνε στην Αγγλία και δεν έχουν αυτο το θείο δώρο ήλιο και θαλασσα μαζι.... που εσένα η τοποθεσία σου, σου το παρεχει απλοχερα...


Το θεωρεις πλεονεκτημα το να ειναι καποιος κλεισμενος σε ενα σπιτι;
γιατι για μενα δεν ειναι!
για μενα ειναι αρρωστο!
αν το θεωρουσα πλεονεκτημα θα ημουν μια χαρα και ευτυχισμενη!
το να μην με νοιαζει αν εχει εξω ηλιο η'αν βρεχει,αν καν δεν το προσεχω!δεν με κανει να αισθανομαι υγειης!
το να μην βγαινω καν στο μπαλκονι μου να απολαυσω τον ηλιο που λες γιατι δεν με γεμιζει με κανει δυστιχισμενη!
στο να θελω να αισθανθω πραγματα που παλια αισθανομουν και να γινω οπως ημουν παλια,εχει γινει για μενα πια ενα απιαστο ονειρο!
δεν εχω πια ονειρα στην ζωη μου,δεν ελπιζω σε τιποτα!
αυτο για μενα ειναι τραγικο!
καποτε αισθανομουν δυνατη και οτι δεν με τρομαζει τιποτα!
τωρα αισθανομαι τοσο αδυναμη που δεν αντεχω να σκεφτω και το πιο μικρο!
προτιμω να μην σκεφτομαι!προτιμω να ειμαι σε απαθεια!
αισθανομαι τοσο κουρασμενη απο την ζωη!!
σικωνομαι το πρωι και σερνομαι!!
δεν περημενω να με καταλαβει καποιος!
αν δεν το βιωσεις κατι δεν μπορεις να το καταλαβεις οσο και να προσπαθησεις!
ειναι φυσιολογικο!

----------


## κοπέλα93

> Το θεωρεις πλεονεκτημα το να ειναι καποιος κλεισμενος σε ενα σπιτι;
> γιατι για μενα δεν ειναι!
> για μενα ειναι αρρωστο!
> αν το θεωρουσα πλεονεκτημα θα ημουν μια χαρα και ευτυχισμενη!
> το να μην με νοιαζει αν εχει εξω ηλιο η'αν βρεχει,αν καν δεν το προσεχω!δεν με κανει να αισθανομαι υγειης!
> το να μην βγαινω καν στο μπαλκονι μου να απολαυσω τον ηλιο που λες γιατι δεν με γεμιζει με κανει δυστιχισμενη!
> στο να θελω να αισθανθω πραγματα που παλια αισθανομουν και να γινω οπως ημουν παλια,εχει γινει για μενα πια ενα απιαστο ονειρο!
> δεν εχω πια ονειρα στην ζωη μου,δεν ελπιζω σε τιποτα!
> αυτο για μενα ειναι τραγικο!
> ...


ολα αυτα τα αισθανεσαι λογω καποιας διαγνωσμενης απο ειδικο ασθενειας η για αλλους λογους;;
γιατι αν ειναι απο καποια ασθενεια εγω προσωπικα δεν μπορω ν σε βοηθησω

----------


## Eagle guy

Kι εγώ έχω πελαγώσει στη ζωή μου και καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς, αλλά ο μόνος δρόμος είναι η δράση και μετά ποτέ δε ξέρεις τι γίνεται! Πήγαινε μια βόλτα στη θάλασσα έστω και μόνη, σίγουρα θα νιώσεις καλύτερα. Έχεις μήπως πνευματικό? Ώρα να αποκτήσεις! Και μπορείς να πας σε ένα πάρκο και να παρατηρείς τα φυτά ή να φροντίσεις ένα ζώο. Δεν είναι εύκολο αλλά αν αρχήσεις κάτι θα βγει

----------


## giorgos panou

μαρια θα σου προτηνα να ξεκινήσεις τα 12 βηματα αυτογνωσίας, θα σε βοηθησουν νομιζω παρα πολύ, αφου εχουν σχεση κι με τετοια θεματα, είναι κι τσαμπα αφου μπορεις να τα κανεις μονησου, τα μονα εξοδα είναι ένα μεγαλο τετραδιο κι ενας στιλος !!
δοκιμαστω !! δεν εχεις να χασεις τυποτα, αν θελεις, αν δεν τα βρεις στο νετ πεςμου να προσπαθήσω να στα σκαναρω κι να στα στειλω.
ευχομαι να βρεις την αρμονια στην ψυχησου, η χαρες και οι λυπες είναι αισθηματα που θα τα εχουμε παντα στην ζωη μας, απλα οι λυπες ερχοντε από μονες τους, ερχοντε χωρις να τις "καλεσουμε" ενώ οι χαρες, πρεπει να παμε εμεις σε αυτές! πρεπει να τις κυνηγήσουμε.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ1967

> ολα αυτα τα αισθανεσαι λογω καποιας διαγνωσμενης απο ειδικο ασθενειας η για αλλους λογους;;
> γιατι αν ειναι απο καποια ασθενεια εγω προσωπικα δεν μπορω ν σε βοηθησω


σε ευχαριστω για την προσφορα στο να με βοηθεισεις!
εχω διπολικη διαταραχη κια περνω αγωγη για αυτο.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ1967

> Kι εγώ έχω πελαγώσει στη ζωή μου και καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς, αλλά ο μόνος δρόμος είναι η δράση και μετά ποτέ δε ξέρεις τι γίνεται! Πήγαινε μια βόλτα στη θάλασσα έστω και μόνη, σίγουρα θα νιώσεις καλύτερα. Έχεις μήπως πνευματικό? Ώρα να αποκτήσεις! Και μπορείς να πας σε ένα πάρκο και να παρατηρείς τα φυτά ή να φροντίσεις ένα ζώο. Δεν είναι εύκολο αλλά αν αρχήσεις κάτι θα βγει


πνευματικο δεν εχω,δεν τα πηγαινα ποτε καλα με την θρησκεια να σου πω την αληθεια.
προσπαθησα να βρω κατι αλλο που να εχει σχεση με τον πνευματισμο και να παρω βοηθεια απο αυτο αλλα μεχρι στιγμης δεν δει αποτελεσμα.
οσο για τα ζωακια εχω 3 για να φροντισω.
σε ευχαριστω παντως!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ1967

> μαρια θα σου προτηνα να ξεκινήσεις τα 12 βηματα αυτογνωσίας, θα σε βοηθησουν νομιζω παρα πολύ, αφου εχουν σχεση κι με τετοια θεματα, είναι κι τσαμπα αφου μπορεις να τα κανεις μονησου, τα μονα εξοδα είναι ένα μεγαλο τετραδιο κι ενας στιλος !!
> δοκιμαστω !! δεν εχεις να χασεις τυποτα, αν θελεις, αν δεν τα βρεις στο νετ πεςμου να προσπαθήσω να στα σκαναρω κι να στα στειλω.
> ευχομαι να βρεις την αρμονια στην ψυχησου, η χαρες και οι λυπες είναι αισθηματα που θα τα εχουμε παντα στην ζωη μας, απλα οι λυπες ερχοντε από μονες τους, ερχοντε χωρις να τις "καλεσουμε" ενώ οι χαρες, πρεπει να παμε εμεις σε αυτές! πρεπει να τις κυνηγήσουμε.


δεν τα εχω δει πουθενα αυτα,αν και γενικα ψαχνομαι σε σχεση με τον πνευματισμο,την αυτογνωσια.
εχω ασχοληθει παλιοτερα με το ρεικι,εχω παρει τον πρωτο βαθμο τωρα σκεφτομαι την μεθοδο ΘΗΤΑ.
Θα ψαξω και θα το βρω,να εισαι καλα που μου το ειπες!
σε ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## 1-555-Confide

Μαρία, σε καταλαβαίνω. Είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα να θέλεις να ζήσεις και κάποιο σου θέμα να σου στερεί εμπειρίες,
ευκαιρίες και βιώματα. Σίγουρα δεν έχει καμία σχέση αυτό που περιγράφουν άλλοι με την κατ' επιλογή μοναχικότητα.
Εδώ δε συζητάμε για οικειοθελή απομάκρυνση από την κοινωνική ζωή, αλλά για κάτι που εσύ το εισπράττεις ως στέρηση
ελευθερίας.
Ίσως σε βοηθούσε να μη σκέφτεσαι εκείνο το θέλω να είμαι ίδια με παλιά, γιατί ποτέ κανένας δεν είναι ίδιος με τον χτεσινό
του εαυτό, κάθε στιγμή αλλάζουμε. Με λίγα λόγια μην έχεις τρελές απαιτήσεις, δέξου ότι έχεις αλλάξει, δίχως αυτό
να σημαίνει ότι δεν έχεις τη δυνατότητα να βρεις έναν καινούργιο εαυτό, που μπορεί να μην έχει τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά με 
παλιότερα, αλλά θα έχει δύναμη, και άλλες ποιότητες, γιατί και η εμπειρία σου αυτή κάτι σε διδάσκει, μπορεί να μην το 
αντιλαμβάνεσαι αυτό κάτω από την πίεση και όσο ψυχικό βάρος σου φέρνει η κατάσταση, αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι αν το ψάξεις
αποκλείεται να βρεις τρόπους να το ξεπεράσεις.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ1967

> Μαρία, σε καταλαβαίνω. Είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα να θέλεις να ζήσεις και κάποιο σου θέμα να σου στερεί εμπειρίες,
> ευκαιρίες και βιώματα. Σίγουρα δεν έχει καμία σχέση αυτό που περιγράφουν άλλοι με την κατ' επιλογή μοναχικότητα.
> Εδώ δε συζητάμε για οικειοθελή απομάκρυνση από την κοινωνική ζωή, αλλά για κάτι που εσύ το εισπράττεις ως στέρηση
> ελευθερίας.
> Ίσως σε βοηθούσε να μη σκέφτεσαι εκείνο το θέλω να είμαι ίδια με παλιά, γιατί ποτέ κανένας δεν είναι ίδιος με τον χτεσινό
> του εαυτό, κάθε στιγμή αλλάζουμε. Με λίγα λόγια μην έχεις τρελές απαιτήσεις, δέξου ότι έχεις αλλάξει, δίχως αυτό
> να σημαίνει ότι δεν έχεις τη δυνατότητα να βρεις έναν καινούργιο εαυτό, που μπορεί να μην έχει τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά με 
> παλιότερα, αλλά θα έχει δύναμη, και άλλες ποιότητες, γιατί και η εμπειρία σου αυτή κάτι σε διδάσκει, μπορεί να μην το 
> αντιλαμβάνεσαι αυτό κάτω από την πίεση και όσο ψυχικό βάρος σου φέρνει η κατάσταση, αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι αν το ψάξεις
> αποκλείεται να βρεις τρόπους να το ξεπεράσεις.


ετσι ειναι οπως τα λες!
ψαχνω να βρω διαφορους τροπους,εχω φτασει να πιστευω και σε τροπους που ακουγονται μαγικοι!
εχω κανει S.R.T που εχει να κανει με ακασικα αρχεια,προιγουμενες ζωες κ.α
πριν ενα μηνα εκανα ανακτηση ψυχης!
ψαχνω το μαγικο ραβδακι που θα τα φτιαξει ολα!
μετα απο 10 χρονια ψυχοθεραπειας και ατελειωτες αγωγες η κατασταση μου ιδια!
17 χρονια μεσα στην καταθλιψη η ζωη μου γινετε ολο και χειροτερη!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ1967

> μαρια θα σου προτηνα να ξεκινήσεις τα 12 βηματα αυτογνωσίας, θα σε βοηθησουν νομιζω παρα πολύ, αφου εχουν σχεση κι με τετοια θεματα, είναι κι τσαμπα αφου μπορεις να τα κανεις μονησου, τα μονα εξοδα είναι ένα μεγαλο τετραδιο κι ενας στιλος !!
> δοκιμαστω !! δεν εχεις να χασεις τυποτα, αν θελεις, αν δεν τα βρεις στο νετ πεςμου να προσπαθήσω να στα σκαναρω κι να στα στειλω.
> ευχομαι να βρεις την αρμονια στην ψυχησου, η χαρες και οι λυπες είναι αισθηματα που θα τα εχουμε παντα στην ζωη μας, απλα οι λυπες ερχοντε από μονες τους, ερχοντε χωρις να τις "καλεσουμε" ενώ οι χαρες, πρεπει να παμε εμεις σε αυτές! πρεπει να τις κυνηγήσουμε.


δεν το βρηκα,βρηκα Το μονοπάτι προς τη δυστυχία σε 12 απλά βήματα κ,α !
μηπως μπορεις να βρεις το link και να μου το δωσεις;;

----------


## 1-555-Confide

Ανάκτηση ψυχής; έωχμ, δε θέλω να ξέρω...Γιατί μπήκες σε τέτοια κανάλια και ειλικρινά πιστεύεις ότι ισχύουν αυτά τα πράγματα, υπάρχουν;
Πρόσεξε τους τσαρλατάνους που υποτίθεται σώζουν με τέτοιες επινοήσεις.

----------


## favvel

αχχ Μαρία πόσο σε καταλαβαίνω!!
είμαι κι εγώ στη θέση σου παρ'όλα αυτά θα συμφωνήσω με τον new beggining..
μας τα έχουνε όλα έτοιμα και γι'αυτό έχουμε φτάσει σ'αυτήν την κατάσταση..
εγώ πολλές φορές που κάθομαι στο κρεββάτι μου σκέφτομαι τι να κάνω για να συντηρώ μόνη μου τον εαυτό μου,τα φέρνω από'δώ,τα φέρνω από'κεί μες στο μυαλό μου και καταλήγω στο ότι δεν μπορώ να ζήσω μόνη μου και κάθομαι στ'αυγά μου και συνεχίζω την ταβανοθεραπεία..
Πάντως δεν είσαι μόνη..αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο..
Κι εγώ παλιά δεν ήμουνα έτσι..είχα ενδιαφέροντα,κάτι έκανα,τώρα έχω γίνει ανίκανη να κάνω και το πιο απλό πράγμα με την έννοια ότι το πιάνω και το παρατάω..
Εσύ δεν ξέρω πώς είσαι απ'αυτήν την έννοια..στο σπίτι που κάθεσαι κάνεις τπτ ή κάθεσαι?
Πάντως πολύ ενδιαφέροντα όλα αυτά που έχεις κάνει με την αυτογνωσία..
Μήπως θυμάσαι πώς ξεκίνησε όλη αυτή κατάσταση?έζησες κάποιο τραυματικό γεγονός που σε "καθήλωσε" έκτοτε?ή σου ήρθε ξαφνικά αυτή η αρρώστια?
Και τέλος σε καταλαβαίνω..απ'τη στιγμή που έχεις συνηθίσει σ'αυτήν την κατάσταση οτιδήποτε έξω απ'αυτήν σου φαίνεται βουνό να το κάνεις..έτσι νιώθω κι εγώ..
αλλά δεν είναι απαραίτητο να βγεις απ'αυτήν την κατάσταση..κάτι σε κρατάει κι είσαι μέσα σ'αυτήν..κάπου βρίσκεις νόημα γι'αυτό το κάνεις..κι ας εισπράττεις μαυρίλα..
η κατάσταση που ζεις,η μαυρίλα,το να μην κάνεις τπτ,έχει τα θετικά της..ξεκουράζεσαι όλη μέρα και ίσως ο οργανισμός σου να το έχει ανάγκη αυτό τόσα χρόνια δεν ξέρω..
μήπως είχες κουραστεί πολύ στο παρελθόν?
αν και απ'την άλλη όσοι πάνε στη δουλειά κάθε μέρα για πολλά χρόνια και δεν έχουν την πολυτέλεια να κάτσουν σπίτι και να μην κάνουν τπτ δεν κουράζονται?κι όμως συνεχίζουνε..
δν ξέρω τι να πω..μάλλον έχεις συνηθίσει σ'αυτήν την κατάσταση και δυσκολεύεσαι να βγεις απ'αυτήν..

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ1967

> Ανάκτηση ψυχής; έωχμ, δε θέλω να ξέρω...Γιατί μπήκες σε τέτοια κανάλια και ειλικρινά πιστεύεις ότι ισχύουν αυτά τα πράγματα, υπάρχουν;
> Πρόσεξε τους τσαρλατάνους που υποτίθεται σώζουν με τέτοιες επινοήσεις.


δεν μπορω να σου πω αν πιστευω η΄δεν πιστευω!
γιατι δεν υπαρχουν αποδηξεις για ολα αυτα!
απλα η συγκεκριμενη κανει S.R.T και μου ειπε οτι εχω δωσει κοματια της ψυχης μου(της ενεργειας μου)που αυτο δεν πρεπει να γινετε!
πρεπει να δινουμε αγαπη.στοργη κ.α αλλα ποτε την ψυχη μας!
οταν λεμε μαζευουμε τα κοματια της ψυχης μας αυτο εννοουμε!
γι'αυτο αισθανομαι ετσι,χωρις ενεργεια!
μου ακουστηκε λογικο και γι'αυτο εκανα ανακτηση ψυχης να παρω πισω τα κοματια που μου λειπουν!
τωρα τι να σου πω!ολα αυτα εχουν να κανουν με το αν εισαι ανοιχτος στο δεις την ζωη και απο μια αλλη πλευρα ,της μεταψυχωσης κ.α

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ1967

> αχχ Μαρία πόσο σε καταλαβαίνω!!
> είμαι κι εγώ στη θέση σου παρ'όλα αυτά θα συμφωνήσω με τον new beggining..
> μας τα έχουνε όλα έτοιμα και γι'αυτό έχουμε φτάσει σ'αυτήν την κατάσταση..
> εγώ πολλές φορές που κάθομαι στο κρεββάτι μου σκέφτομαι τι να κάνω για να συντηρώ μόνη μου τον εαυτό μου,τα φέρνω από'δώ,τα φέρνω από'κεί μες στο μυαλό μου και καταλήγω στο ότι δεν μπορώ να ζήσω μόνη μου και κάθομαι στ'αυγά μου και συνεχίζω την ταβανοθεραπεία..
> Πάντως δεν είσαι μόνη..αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο..
> Κι εγώ παλιά δεν ήμουνα έτσι..είχα ενδιαφέροντα,κάτι έκανα,τώρα έχω γίνει ανίκανη να κάνω και το πιο απλό πράγμα με την έννοια ότι το πιάνω και το παρατάω..
> Εσύ δεν ξέρω πώς είσαι απ'αυτήν την έννοια..στο σπίτι που κάθεσαι κάνεις τπτ ή κάθεσαι?
> Πάντως πολύ ενδιαφέροντα όλα αυτά που έχεις κάνει με την αυτογνωσία..
> Μήπως θυμάσαι πώς ξεκίνησε όλη αυτή κατάσταση?έζησες κάποιο τραυματικό γεγονός που σε "καθήλωσε" έκτοτε?ή σου ήρθε ξαφνικά αυτή η αρρώστια?
> ...


ξερεις;θελω να ξεφυγω απο αυτο!
εχουν περασει 17 χρονια και δεν τα εχω καταλαβει,δεν ζω!
αισθανομαι οτι τημωρω τον εαυτο μου με αυτο,οτι τον εχω κατ'οικο περιορισμο!
στο σπιτι αναγκαστικα τις κανω εγω τις δουλειες,οχι ομως οπως θα ηθελα!
οτι βλεπει η πεθερα,παροτι ημουν τελειομανης και τα ηθελα ολα στην τριχα τωρα δεν με νοιαζει,γι'αυτο δεν θελω να ερχετε και κανεις!
οταν ερχετε καποιος θελω τα παντα να λαμπουν και επειδη αυτο δεν γινετε προτιμω να μην βλεπω κανεναν!
οσο για την ταβανοθεραπεια την δικη σου οχι εγω κανω pacmanοθεραπεια!
με το που θα ξυπνησω εχω ενα παιχνιδι εδω και χρονια και το παιζω ασταματιτα ωρες!!!
παλια εφτιαχνα διαφορες χειροτεχνιες,κεντουσα αλλα τωρα ουτε αυτο!
ενα αλλο που με πιανει ειναι οτι οταν παω στο κρεβατι να ξαπλωσω θελω να τρωω σοκολατες,μονο τοτε μπορω να αισθανθω ασφαλια και να ηρεμισω!
ουτε και αυτο καταφερα να το λυσω με τηνψυχαναληση!
το ειχα σταματησει και με εχει πιασει αλι εδω και 4 μηνες και εχω παρει 10 κιλα!
γαμω τα ψυχολογικα μου μεσα!!!
τωρα διαβασα για την μεθοδο ΘΗΤΑ ειπα να την δοκιμασω!
στην ζωη μου κουραστηκα παρα πολυ ψυχικα,οσπου μια μερα κατερευσα και απο εκεινη την ημερα ολα αλλαξαν!!!

----------


## New_Beginning

Μαρία έχεις δοκιμάσει να στραφείς στις κινέζικες μεθόδους; Έχεις δοκιμάσει ποτέ το chi kung? Αν δεν το έχεις δοκιμάσει όταν νιώσεις πως έχεις λίγο όρεξη δεν χρειάζεται πολύ λίγο θέλει, κάνεις μια δοκιμή να βρεις σχολή και να το δοκιμάσεις; 

Κανονικά μετα απο ενα μηνα πρεπει να δεις αλλαγες αλλα΄εγω δεν σου λεω στον ενα μηνα πες στους 2 μηνες θα νιωθεις καλυτερα. δοκιμασε το και οταν το δοκιμασεις πες μας μετα απο 2 μηνες πως νιωθεις.

----------


## ΙΟΥΛΙΤΑ

αν βρείς κάποιο λόγο να σε κάνει να θές να βγεις έξω? σου αρέσει να περπατάς? καλό θα ήταν να δοκίμαζες σιγά σιγά λίγε ςβόλτες με τα πόδια, κόντά στο σπίτι σου αρχικά και σιγά σιγ ανα πας και πιο μακριά. και το ποδήλατο θα ήταν μια ωραία λύση νομίζω.. Αν θές ψάξε στο internet για μεθόδους διαλογισμού εμένα με βοήθησαν αρκετές φορές που ήμουν χάλια..

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ1967

> αν βρείς κάποιο λόγο να σε κάνει να θές να βγεις έξω? σου αρέσει να περπατάς? καλό θα ήταν να δοκίμαζες σιγά σιγά λίγε ςβόλτες με τα πόδια, κόντά στο σπίτι σου αρχικά και σιγά σιγ ανα πας και πιο μακριά. και το ποδήλατο θα ήταν μια ωραία λύση νομίζω.. Αν θές ψάξε στο internet για μεθόδους διαλογισμού εμένα με βοήθησαν αρκετές φορές που ήμουν χάλια..


ο διαλογισμος με ειχε βοηθεισει παλια οταν εκανα και ρεικι.
θα ξαναπροσπαθησω να τον βαλω στην ζωη μου.
σε ευχαριστω!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ1967

> Μαρία έχεις δοκιμάσει να στραφείς στις κινέζικες μεθόδους; Έχεις δοκιμάσει ποτέ το chi kung? Αν δεν το έχεις δοκιμάσει όταν νιώσεις πως έχεις λίγο όρεξη δεν χρειάζεται πολύ λίγο θέλει, κάνεις μια δοκιμή να βρεις σχολή και να το δοκιμάσεις; 
> 
> Κανονικά μετα απο ενα μηνα πρεπει να δεις αλλαγες αλλα΄εγω δεν σου λεω στον ενα μηνα πες στους 2 μηνες θα νιωθεις καλυτερα. δοκιμασε το και οταν το δοκιμασεις πες μας μετα απο 2 μηνες πως νιωθεις.


κοιταξα λιγο για αυτο στο ιντερνετ,δεν ξερω γιατι δεν με τραβειξε!
τι ειναι ακριβως;

----------


## New_Beginning

Μαρία γνωρίζεις Αγγλικα;

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ1967

> Μαρία γνωρίζεις Αγγλικα;


Γνωριζω,οπως το ειπες!δεν ξερω καλα αγγλικα!γιατι;;;

----------


## New_Beginning

> Γνωριζω,οπως το ειπες!δεν ξερω καλα αγγλικα!γιατι;;;


Ήθελα να σου ανεβάσω μια έρευνα με ένα δείγμα ανθρώπων οι οποίοι έχουν την ίδια πάθηση που έχεις και εσύ και τα αποτελέσματα που είχαν μετά από 1 μηνα. Σύμφωνα με τους ψυχίατρους τους κάνανε κάποια τέστ από αυτά που κάνουν στα άτομα που έχουν την ίδια πάθηση με εσένα και διαπίστωσαν μεγάλες αλλαγές. Να σου πω την αλήθεια εγώ δεν είχα ποτέ ψυχολογικά προβλήματα στη ζωή μου δεν ξέρω τι πάει να πει κατάθλιψη ή τι σημαίνει να είσαι διπολικός. Έκατσα να τα διαβάσω για να καταλάβω. Mάλιστα έμαθα πως η πάθηση σου χωρίζεται και σε τύπους. Δεν θα έμπαινα στο κόπο να σκεφτώ αν και κατά πόσο θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει το tai chi σχετικά με τη πάθηση σου αν δεν μου απαντούσες όπως μου απάντησες. Από την άλλη σκέφτηκα πως θα μπορούσες να πιστέψεις ότι προωθώ το tai chi ενώ στην ουσία προσπαθώ να σου δώσω εναλλακτικές που κατα 99,99% θα σε βοηθήσουν. Έτσι έκατσα να δω αν έχει γίνει καμία έρευνα και βρήκα κάποιες. 

Λοιπόν το tai chi είναι μια τεχνική διαλογισμού που χρησιμοποιούν από πολύ παλιά οι Κινέζοι Μοναχοί. Ο λόγος που την εφάρμοζαν αυτή τη τεχνική ήταν για να αδειάσουν το κεφάλι τους από σκέψεις να αρχίζουν να διατηρούν μια σωματική και ψυχική ισορροπία να αποκτήσουν καλύτερη συγκέντρωση και να μάθουν να αναπνέουν κατά τέτοιο τρόπο που θα τους παρέχει μια ηρεμία. Εγώ το έμαθα σε πολύ μικρή ηλικία επειδή πήγαινα κουνγκ φου ένα από τα πράγματα που σου μαθαίνουν είναι και το tai chi. 

Είναι ένας τρόπος διαλογισμού γιατί ξεκινάς με τις κινήσεις που θα πρέπει να κάνεις με το σώμα, με τις αναπνοές και στη συνέχεια ο οργανισμός οδηγείται μόνος του στον εγκέφαλο όπου αρχίζει να σου φέρνει ηρεμία. Αρχίζει πλέον το σώμα να συνεργάζεται με τον εγκέφαλο και δημιουργείται μια ισορροπία. θα δεις πως σιγά σιγά θα αρχίζεις να κοινωνικοποιείσαι και να έχεις μια πιο θετική ανταπόκριση στο κόσμο και ο κόσμος σε εσένα. Θα σου φύγει το άγχος, η κατάθλιψη και θα αρχίζεις να αποκτάς μια ηρεμία. Θα αρχίζεις να κοιμάσαι θα κοιμάσαι καλά σωστά. Όταν θα ξυπνάς θα παίρνεις κάποιες αναπνοές με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο και οταν θα κοιμάσαι θα παίρνεις πάλι κάποιες αναπνοές με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο και στο τέλος θα ' ρθείς και θα μου πεις που ήσουν τόσα χρόνια και γιατί δεν μου το έλεγες. 

Δεν σου κάνω πλάκα σου μιλάω σοβαρά αλλά θα πρέπει να το κάνεις. Όχι να το κάνεις μια εβδομάδα και να το παράτησεις. Κάντο ένα μήνα και αν δεν δεις καμία αλλαγή στον εαυτό σου μπες εδώ και βρίσε με.... 

Αυτό που δεν θα με ρωτήσεις αν το πάρεις απόφαση να το ξεκινήσεις είναι που να πας για να μην νομίζεις ότι έχω σχέση με αυτό και ότι θα σε στείλω κάπου που μπορεί να υποθέσεις ότι έχω κάποιο κέρδος από αυτό.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ1967

> Ήθελα να σου ανεβάσω μια έρευνα με ένα δείγμα ανθρώπων οι οποίοι έχουν την ίδια πάθηση που έχεις και εσύ και τα αποτελέσματα που είχαν μετά από 1 μηνα. Σύμφωνα με τους ψυχίατρους τους κάνανε κάποια τέστ από αυτά που κάνουν στα άτομα που έχουν την ίδια πάθηση με εσένα και διαπίστωσαν μεγάλες αλλαγές. Να σου πω την αλήθεια εγώ δεν είχα ποτέ ψυχολογικά προβλήματα στη ζωή μου δεν ξέρω τι πάει να πει κατάθλιψη ή τι σημαίνει να είσαι διπολικός. Έκατσα να τα διαβάσω για να καταλάβω. Mάλιστα έμαθα πως η πάθηση σου χωρίζεται και σε τύπους. Δεν θα έμπαινα στο κόπο να σκεφτώ αν και κατά πόσο θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει το tai chi σχετικά με τη πάθηση σου αν δεν μου απαντούσες όπως μου απάντησες. Από την άλλη σκέφτηκα πως θα μπορούσες να πιστέψεις ότι προωθώ το tai chi ενώ στην ουσία προσπαθώ να σου δώσω εναλλακτικές που κατα 99,99% θα σε βοηθήσουν. Έτσι έκατσα να δω αν έχει γίνει καμία έρευνα και βρήκα κάποιες. 
> 
> Λοιπόν το tai chi είναι μια τεχνική διαλογισμού που χρησιμοποιούν από πολύ παλιά οι Κινέζοι Μοναχοί. Ο λόγος που την εφάρμοζαν αυτή τη τεχνική ήταν για να αδειάσουν το κεφάλι τους από σκέψεις να αρχίζουν να διατηρούν μια σωματική και ψυχική ισορροπία να αποκτήσουν καλύτερη συγκέντρωση και να μάθουν να αναπνέουν κατά τέτοιο τρόπο που θα τους παρέχει μια ηρεμία. Εγώ το έμαθα σε πολύ μικρή ηλικία επειδή πήγαινα κουνγκ φου ένα από τα πράγματα που σου μαθαίνουν είναι και το tai chi. 
> 
> Είναι ένας τρόπος διαλογισμού γιατί ξεκινάς με τις κινήσεις που θα πρέπει να κάνεις με το σώμα, με τις αναπνοές και στη συνέχεια ο οργανισμός οδηγείται μόνος του στον εγκέφαλο όπου αρχίζει να σου φέρνει ηρεμία. Αρχίζει πλέον το σώμα να συνεργάζεται με τον εγκέφαλο και δημιουργείται μια ισορροπία. θα δεις πως σιγά σιγά θα αρχίζεις να κοινωνικοποιείσαι και να έχεις μια πιο θετική ανταπόκριση στο κόσμο και ο κόσμος σε εσένα. Θα σου φύγει το άγχος, η κατάθλιψη και θα αρχίζεις να αποκτάς μια ηρεμία. Θα αρχίζεις να κοιμάσαι θα κοιμάσαι καλά σωστά. Όταν θα ξυπνάς θα παίρνεις κάποιες αναπνοές με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο και οταν θα κοιμάσαι θα παίρνεις πάλι κάποιες αναπνοές με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο και στο τέλος θα ' ρθείς και θα μου πεις που ήσουν τόσα χρόνια και γιατί δεν μου το έλεγες. 
> 
> Δεν σου κάνω πλάκα σου μιλάω σοβαρά αλλά θα πρέπει να το κάνεις. Όχι να το κάνεις μια εβδομάδα και να το παράτησεις. Κάντο ένα μήνα και αν δεν δεις καμία αλλαγή στον εαυτό σου μπες εδώ και βρίσε με.... 
> 
> Αυτό που δεν θα με ρωτήσεις αν το πάρεις απόφαση να το ξεκινήσεις είναι που να πας για να μην νομίζεις ότι έχω σχέση με αυτό και ότι θα σε στείλω κάπου που μπορεί να υποθέσεις ότι έχω κάποιο κέρδος από αυτό.


σε ευχαριστω που μπηκες σε ολο αυτον τον κοπο για μενα!
απο οτι ειδα στο ιντερνετ πρεπει να γραφτεις στην αρχη της χρονιας η'δεν καταλαβα καλα;

----------


## New_Beginning

Δεν νομίζω πως είναι απαραίτητο να ξεκινήσεις από την αρχή... Ψάξτο... αλλά αυτόν που θα βρεις θα του πεις και τη πάθηση σου... θα είναι πολύ καλύτερο να του το πεις από το να του το αποκρύψεις. Γιατί θα ξέρει πως να σε ξεκινήσει και στην ουσία θα βοηθήσει εσένα την ίδια.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ1967

> Δεν νομίζω πως είναι απαραίτητο να ξεκινήσεις από την αρχή... Ψάξτο... αλλά αυτόν που θα βρεις θα του πεις και τη πάθηση σου... θα είναι πολύ καλύτερο να του το πεις από το να του το αποκρύψεις. Γιατί θα ξέρει πως να σε ξεκινήσει και στην ουσία θα βοηθήσει εσένα την ίδια.


σιγουρα θα το πω!δεν εχω τετοιο προβλημα!
απλα κοιταξα καπου εδω κοντα εχτες και βρηκα ενα στην νεα σμυρνη.
και ελεγε οτι αρχιζουν απο σεπτεμβρη.
θα το ξανακοιταξω πιο αναλυτικα.

----------


## New_Beginning

> σιγουρα θα το πω!δεν εχω τετοιο προβλημα!
> απλα κοιταξα καπου εδω κοντα εχτες και βρηκα ενα στην νεα σμυρνη.
> και ελεγε οτι αρχιζουν απο σεπτεμβρη.
> θα το ξανακοιταξω πιο αναλυτικα.


Εκεί θα σου έλεγα να πας. Αφού το βρήκες μόνη σου... οκ

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ1967

> Εκεί θα σου έλεγα να πας. Αφού το βρήκες μόνη σου... οκ


εκει εχεις παει και εσυ;
α!ωραια!

----------


## Ρόζα

Δεν είσαι μόνη...είμαι 30, ανύπαντρη (και δυστυχώς άνεργη). Παίρνω αγωγή για διπολική διαταραχή (η οποία μου βγήκε από ένα αντικαταθλιπτικό που έπαιρνα!!!), η μανία έχει περάσει και έχει δώσει την θέση της στην κατάθλιψη...Είμαι κι εγώ κλεισμένη σπίτι. Βγαίνω 2 φορές την εβδομάδα στάνταρ που πάω σε μια ομάδα (με το ζόρι κι αυτό) και για να πάρω τσιγάρα κλπ. Ξέρω όλες τις συμβουλές που υπάρχουν, όπως να κάνω γυμναστική ή κάτι εθελοντικά που να με ευχαριστεί, ακόμα όμως δεν τα έχω καταφέρει, περνά η μία μέρα μετά την άλλη χωρίς διαφορά...

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ1967

> Δεν είσαι μόνη...είμαι 30, ανύπαντρη (και δυστυχώς άνεργη). Παίρνω αγωγή για διπολική διαταραχή (η οποία μου βγήκε από ένα αντικαταθλιπτικό που έπαιρνα!!!), η μανία έχει περάσει και έχει δώσει την θέση της στην κατάθλιψη...Είμαι κι εγώ κλεισμένη σπίτι. Βγαίνω 2 φορές την εβδομάδα στάνταρ που πάω σε μια ομάδα (με το ζόρι κι αυτό) και για να πάρω τσιγάρα κλπ. Ξέρω όλες τις συμβουλές που υπάρχουν, όπως να κάνω γυμναστική ή κάτι εθελοντικά που να με ευχαριστεί, ακόμα όμως δεν τα έχω καταφέρει, περνά η μία μέρα μετά την άλλη χωρίς διαφορά...


Eγω σταματησα την ψυχοθεραπεια εδω και 2 μηνες,γιατι μια πηγαινα μια δεν πηγαινα και βεβαια πληρωνα και τις φορες που δεν πηγαινα.
εδω και τρεις εβδομαδες προσπαθω να ξεκηνησω ενα προγραμμα με ψυχοθεραπαια,ομαδες και ψυχιατρο αλλα δεν τα εχω καταφερει!
εχω ακυρωσει 2 ραντεβου μεχρι τωρα!
δεν ξερω γιατι το να βγω μου φενεται τοσο μα τοσο δυσκολο!
λεω θα προσπαθησω και προγραματιζω καποια μικρα,αλλα στο τελος τιποτα!
εισαι πολυ μικρη και σιγα,σιγα θα γινεται και χειροτερο χωρις να το καταλαβαινουμε μεχρι που πιανουμε πατο και δεν παει παρακατω!
δεν ξερω τι να σε συμβουλεψω γιατι και εγω ξερω τι πρεπει να κανω αλλα δεν βρησκω την δυναμη να τα κανω!
τα θεωρω οτι δεν εχουν νοημα!
εχω παρει πολλα βιβλια που μου κινησαν το ενδιαφερον και μολις ηρθαν μονο τα ξεφυλλησα και τα αφησα στην ακρη.
μου αρεσουν πολυ οι κατασκευες και θελω πολυ να φτιαξω οργονητες,παραγγελνω σιγα,σιγα οτι χρειζομαι απο το ιντερνετ και ελπιζω οτι οταν τα μαζεψω να παωμια μεα στο κεντρο της αθηνας να παρω τα τελευταια υλικα.
μεχρι στιγμης ολος μου ο κοσμος ειναι ο pacman στον υπολογιστη και 2 πακετα τσιγαρα την ημερα.
εχω κανει 2 συνεδριες στην μεθοδο θητα και ελπιζω την τεταρτη που εχω την τριτη συνεδρια να παω γιατι με βοηθαει.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ε βγες εξω βρε μαρια απλο ειναι *παρε* καπιον για παρεα να βγειτε μαζι. απλο δεν ειναι?

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ1967

> ε βγες εξω βρε μαρια απλο ειναι *παρε* καπιον για παρεα να βγειτε μαζι. απλο δεν ειναι?


Αλεξανδρε μου,για σενα και για ολο τον κοσμο ειναι πολυ απλο και καθημερινο αυτο!
για μενα και ισως για καποιους αλλους ειναι ενα βασανιστηριο!
ενα τεραστιο βουνο που πρεπει να ανεβουμε,ετσι το βλεπουμε!
ειναι αρρωστο,το ξερω!
αλλα,ετσι ειναι,ετσι το βιωνω!
μακαρι να το εβλεπα αλλιως!
ειναι χρονια αυτο και οσο παει γινεται και χειροτερο!
δεν μπορεις να το καταλαβεις,το ξερω!
αν δεν νοιωσεις κατι δεν μπορεις να το καταλαβεις!
τεσπα!σημερα βγηκα και εκανα καποια ψωνια και αισθανθηκα πολυ ωραια!
εκανα μεγαλη βολτα!
αλλα αυτο δεν λει τιποτα,γιατι δεν ξερω ποτε θα ξαναεχω την διαθεση για να το κανω!
απο την επομενη εβδομαδα ξεκηναω ψυχοθεραπεια και ελπιζω να τα παω καλυτερα.
πρεπει να τα βρω με τον εαυτο μου πρωτα και μετα θα ειναι πιο ευκολα τα πραγματα,ετσι πιστευω.

----------


## Macgyver

Μαρια , τα ιδια εχω και εγω , δεν εχω κανει ποτε ψυχοθεραπεια , αλλα καταλαβαινω πως αισθανεσαι , μονο καποιος που εχει κτθλψη , μπορει να σε καταλαβει . Δυστυχως ειναι παλιοασθενεια , και ευκολο να λες οτι βγαινω απο το σπιτι , αλλα στην πραξη δεν γινεται , μονο για ταπαραιτητα βγαινω , σουπερμαρκετ , συνεργειο , κουρεμα , καμμια δουλιτσα στην εφορια , αλλα περα απ αυτο δεν μπορω να βγω , μου φαινεται αδυνατον . Κ εμενα χειτορευει η κατασταση με τον χρονο , αλλα μου κανει καλο η γυμναστικη με βαρη ( μεσα στο σπιτι εννοειται ) και προσπαθω παντα να καταπιανομαι με κατι . Εχω κ εγω αναλαμπες καλης διαθεσης , αλλα οπως λες , δεν ξερω ποσο θα κρατησουν . Μιλαω κ στο τηλεφωνο , αλλα για εξω , δυσκολο . Δεν εισαι μονη σου λοιπον , εχεις κ τον αντρα σου ( ειμαι ανυπαντρος , αν και μεγαλυτερος σου ) , και η μονη χαρα που παιρνω ειναι οταν ερχονται τανηψια μου . Παντως πρεπει να πω οτι ισως καπου εχω βολευτει κ λεω , που να τρεχω τωρα , καλα δεν ειμαι δω ? καλη επιτυχια στην ψυχοθεραπεια που θαρχισεις αν κ εγω δεν πιστευω σε αυτην .

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ1967

> Μαρια , τα ιδια εχω και εγω , δεν εχω κανει ποτε ψυχοθεραπεια , αλλα καταλαβαινω πως αισθανεσαι , μονο καποιος που εχει κτθλψη , μπορει να σε καταλαβει . Δυστυχως ειναι παλιοασθενεια , και ευκολο να λες οτι βγαινω απο το σπιτι , αλλα στην πραξη δεν γινεται , μονο για ταπαραιτητα βγαινω , σουπερμαρκετ , συνεργειο , κουρεμα , καμμια δουλιτσα στην εφορια , αλλα περα απ αυτο δεν μπορω να βγω , μου φαινεται αδυνατον . Κ εμενα χειτορευει η κατασταση με τον χρονο , αλλα μου κανει καλο η γυμναστικη με βαρη ( μεσα στο σπιτι εννοειται ) και προσπαθω παντα να καταπιανομαι με κατι . Εχω κ εγω αναλαμπες καλης διαθεσης , αλλα οπως λες , δεν ξερω ποσο θα κρατησουν . Μιλαω κ στο τηλεφωνο , αλλα για εξω , δυσκολο . Δεν εισαι μονη σου λοιπον , εχεις κ τον αντρα σου ( ειμαι ανυπαντρος , αν και μεγαλυτερος σου ) , και η μονη χαρα που παιρνω ειναι οταν ερχονται τανηψια μου . Παντως πρεπει να πω οτι ισως καπου εχω βολευτει κ λεω , που να τρεχω τωρα , καλα δεν ειμαι δω ? καλη επιτυχια στην ψυχοθεραπεια που θαρχισεις αν κ εγω δεν πιστευω σε αυτην .


Mια χαρα σε βρησκω!
και πολυ βγαινεις σε σχεση με εμενα!
και πολλα κανεις και μεσα στο σπιτι,γυμναζεσαι!
εγω γυμναζω τις μασελες μου,ολο σοκολατες τρωω και ηλιοσπορους !
αφου ο αντρας μου λεει οτι θα μεταλαχθω σε παπαγαλο απο τους τοσους ηλιοσπορους που τρωω!
στο τηλεφωνο δεν μιλαω πια,μου φενεται βαρετο και αυτο πια!
δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει πιο κατω ακομα!
η ψυχοθεραπεια με βοηθησε να καταλαβαινω πιο πολυ τους αλλους ανθρωπους και να μην ειμαι αυστηρη μαζι τους!
εφτιαξε πολυ ο χαρακτηρας μου μεσα απο την ψυχοθεραπεια!
ημουν επιθετικη,υσχηρογνωμων,ηθε λα να περναει παντα το δικο μου μεσα στην οικογενεια μου,αυτο εχει αλλαξει εντελως!
ειμαι ενας αλλος ανθρωπος και αυτο το χρωσταω στην ψυχοθεραπεια.
αλλα νομιζω μου βγηκαν πιο πολλα ποθημενα!
και νομιζω οτι ειμαι ετοιμη να λυσω πολλα ψυχολογικα που εχω για αυτο θελω να κανω μια προσπαθεια.
αυτο που δεν καταφερα με την ψυχοθεραπεια ειναι να αγαπησω τον εαυτο μου,θελω να τα βρω με τον εαυτο μου και αν γινετε καποια στιγμη να τον αγαπησω.
γιατι αν δεν το μαθεις απο μικρος ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να καταφερεις να το κανεις μεγαλος!
αλλα πιστευω οτι τα παντα θα λυθουν οταν θα αγαπησω και αποδεκτω τον εαυτο μου με ολα του τα καλα αλλα και τα κακα και τα λαθη που εχει κανει και τον συγχωρησω για αυτα!
αλλα απο την αλλα σκεφτομαι οτι η ζωη δεν μπορει να προχωρησει ετσι!
θα φυγει και δεν θα την εχω χαρει και ειναι κριμα!
πρεπει να προσπαθησω,πρεπει να κανω κατι,πρεπει να ανεβω σιγα,σιγα στην κορυφη απο αυτο το βαθυ και σκοτεινο πηγαδι!
το θεμα ξερεις πιο ειναι;
ΟΤΙ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ,ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ!ΓΙΑΤΙ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## Macgyver

Μαρια , δυστυχως υπαρχει πιο κατω ακομα . Αφου λες οτι σε βοηθησε η ψυχοθεραπεια , καλως . Λες οτι δεν μπορεις ναγαπησεις τον εαυτο σου . Δεν το πιστευω , η ψυχοθεραπεια μπορει να σε μπερδεψει χειροτερα , καλα κανω κ την αποφευγω , ολοι οι ψυχοθεραπευτες πιπιλανε την ιδια καραμελλα , μπουρδες , δεν φταιει αυτο . κ εγω που αγαπαω και πολυ μαλιστα τον εαυτο μου , γιατι εχω κτθλψη ? πηγαινω στον γιατρο καθε 1.5 μηνα , και πιο πολυ για την βολτα παω . Να εισαι αισιοδοξη , αυτο μπορεις να το κανεις , να εχεις ελπιδα , καιαυτο μπορεις να το κανεις , να εισα επιεικης με τον εαυτο σου , να τον επιβραβευεις για τα μικρα ασημαντα πραματακια που καταφερνεις , οσο μικρα κ αν ειναι . Το χειροτερο που κανεις ειναι οτι ζοριζεις τον εαυτο σου να γινει καλα ΤΩΡΑ , τον σαμποταρεις ομορφα κ ωραια . Σταματα τα πρεπει . Οσο αντιστεκεσαι στην ασθενεια σου , τοσο θα χειροτερευεις , σταματα να αντιστεκεσαι και χαλαρωσε , μην βαζεις προθεσμιες , οσο καιρο σου παρει , μην το βλεπεις σαν να χανεται η ζωη σου ( γραφεις οτι θα φυγει η ζωη και δεν θα την εχω χαρει ) , εχεις σκαψει τον λακκο σου και περιμενεις ποτε θα τελειωσει αυτο το μαρτυριο , ξερεις ποτε θα τελειωσει με τον τροπο σκεψης σου ? ΠΟΤΕ . 
Ασε προς το παρον την κορυφη , απεχεις μακραν . Τοχω γραψει αλλα θα το ξαναγραψω ,'' αυτο που φανταζει μονιμο , δεν ειναι παρα η προβολη του προσωρινου εις το εσαει ΄'' καταλαβαινεις λοιπον οτι στα ματια σου μονο εχεις μεγενθυνει το πραμα . Και εισαι ολο αρνητικες σκεψεις , και ξερεις , οι αρνητικες σκεψεις ειναι σαν τα μπαλλονια , οπου σφηνωσουν , φουσκωνουν και μπλοκαρουν τα παντα , και δεν μπορεις να σκεφτεις καθαρα , αυτο εχεις παθει.
Τελος λες οτι ξερω πως να το κανω , αλλα δεν θα το κανω ,γιατι ? γιατι εχεις αποκαμει , να ανθιστασαι , το νευρικο σου συστημα εχει κουραστει , φυσικο ειναι , και για εναν αλλο λογο , ΣΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ , δεν ειναι ,αρκει να χαλαρωσεις , να δωσεις χρονο στον εαυτο σου , να θεσεις πολυ πολυ μικρους στοχους , εως ασημαντους , κ αν δεν τους πετυχαινεις , μην απογοητευεσαι , να λες την αλλη φορα θα τους πετυχω . Οχι αλλη απογοητευση , ειναι σαν εχεις πεσει σε κινουμενη αμμο , και καθε κινηση που κανεις , σε χωνει και βαθυτερα . Μεινε ακινητη , χαλαρωσε , να εισαι επιεικης με τον εαυτο σου . Πριν απο 1.5 χρονο ημουν ακριβως στην θεση σου , μεχρι που βρηκα την ακρη του κουβαριου των αρνητικων σκεψεων , και τραβαγα ,τραβαγα , τραβαγα μεχρι που μαζεψα ενα ολοκληρο κουβαρι απο αρνητικες σκεψεις , και εχω μαθει πλεον και τις αναγνωριζω κ μολις ερχονται , παντα ξαναρχονται , απλως λεω , καλως τες , δεν υπαρχει χωρος για σας , και τις αγνοω . Και δεν λεω οτι θεραπευτηκα , αλλα ειμαι πλεον αισιοδοξος οτι ειναι θεμα χρονου να συνελθω εντελως . 
Κανενας ψυχολογος δεν μπορει να σου δειξει τον δρομο , μονη σου θα τον βρεις . 
Αγγελος .

----------


## Diana1982

> Κανενας ψυχολογος δεν μπορει να σου δειξει τον δρομο , μονη σου θα τον βρεις .


Νομίζω Αγγελε,ότι δεν χρειάζεται απαραίτητα να θέτεις τις απόψεις που εσύ έχεις υιοθετήσει στο μυαλό σου για σένα.
Πες "εμένα" δεν με βοηθάει η ψυχοθεραπεία,αν και αφού δεν έχεις κάνει ποτέ-απορώ πως μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος και μάλιστα να τοποθετήσαι σε βάρος κάποιου άλλου,που μπορεί να ευεργετηθεί από κάτι τέτοιο.

Απορώ πώς μπορείς να τοποθετήσαι για τη ζωή κάποιου άλλου π.χ 


> Ασε προς το παρον την κορυφη , απεχεις μακραν .


που με αυτό τον τρόπο δεν είναι φόρουμ ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης,αλλά είναι "αφού δεν τα κατάφερα εγώ,αρά και εσύ είσαι πολύ μακριά από το στόχο σου"
Απορώ πώς ξέρεις κάτι τέτοιο εσύ,που ούτε καν γνωρίζεις φυσιογνωμικά την Μαρία1967...

Μέχρι εδώ τα υπόλοιπα είναι θέμα της Μαρίας.

----------


## Macgyver

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Diana1982

Οχι Αγγελάκο,δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα μαζί σου,απλά ασχολούμαι μαζί σου! <3

Kαι σταμάτα να σβήνεις συνέχεια αυτά που γράφεις.....τέτοια ανασφάλεια....πωπω ρε παιδί μου!

----------


## Macgyver

> Οχι Αγγελάκο,δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα μαζί σου,απλά ασχολούμαι μαζί σου! <3
> 
> Kαι σταμάτα να σβήνεις συνέχεια αυτά που γράφεις.....τέτοια ανασφάλεια....πωπω ρε παιδί μου!



Τωρα ποιος λεει ψεμματα ???????????????

----------


## Macgyver

> Οχι Αγγελάκο,δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα μαζί σου,απλά ασχολούμαι μαζί σου! <3
> 
> Kαι σταμάτα να σβήνεις συνέχεια αυτά που γράφεις.....τέτοια ανασφάλεια....πωπω ρε παιδί μου!



ποιος λεει ψεμματα ????????????????

----------


## paoki

> ποιος λεει ψεμματα ????????????????


macgyver μήπως είσαι ερωτευμένος με την diana ?

----------


## δελφίνι

To κανατε το θέμα πάλι ότι ναναι!

----------


## paintitblack

> Και μενα δεν θα με χαλαγε να μενα σπιτι, με την προυποθεση να χα κανα 10γραμμο μαυρο τη μερα και να λιωνα, ασε που θα απεφευγα και τις συγκινησεις χαχαχα


o re sapie
na itan skunk toulaxiston

----------


## Macgyver

> Οχι Αγγελάκο,δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα μαζί σου,απλά ασχολούμαι μαζί σου! <3
> 
> Kαι σταμάτα να σβήνεις συνέχεια αυτά που γράφεις.....τέτοια ανασφάλεια....πωπω ρε παιδί μου!



Αρκει αυτη η αποδειξη ?

----------


## Jimy

> Ηθελα να ρωτησω ολους εσας που εχετε διπολικη διαταραχη εαν εισαστε καλα;
> εαν αισθανεστε καλα!
> εγω ειμαι συνεχεια σε καταθλιψη και σε απαθεια!
> περνω αντικαταθλιπτικα και εκανα χρονια ψυχοθεραπεια,μεχρι που βαρεθηκα και την σταματησα!
> το βασικο μου προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν θελω να βγω απο το σπιτι και δεν βγαινω καθολου!
> θα μου πειτε να κανω προσπαθεια να βγω!
> αφου δεν θελω πωσ να βγω;
> εβγαινα μια φορα την εβδομαδα που πηγαινα στην ψυχολογο,τωρα δεν παω και σε αυτη οποτε παει και η μια φορα την εβδομαδα!
> πεστε μου ειμαι η μονη η'υπαρχουν και αλλοι που αισθανονται ετσι;


Πρέπει να βρεις έναν καλό γιατρό για να σου κάνει σωστή διάγνωση και να σου δώσει τη σωστή συνταγή. Εγώ άλλαξα γιατρό ο οποίος μου βρήκε τι πρόβλημα και μου αύξησε στο διπλάσιο ένα συγκεκριμένο φάρμακο που παίρνω και τώρα βρίσκομαι ανεβασμένος και μερικές φορές μπορεί να πέφτω λίγο όχι όπως παλιά Αλλά επανέρχομαι.

----------


## Jimy

> Ηθελα να ρωτησω ολους εσας που εχετε διπολικη διαταραχη εαν εισαστε καλα;
> εαν αισθανεστε καλα!
> εγω ειμαι συνεχεια σε καταθλιψη και σε απαθεια!
> περνω αντικαταθλιπτικα και εκανα χρονια ψυχοθεραπεια,μεχρι που βαρεθηκα και την σταματησα!
> το βασικο μου προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν θελω να βγω απο το σπιτι και δεν βγαινω καθολου!
> θα μου πειτε να κανω προσπαθεια να βγω!
> αφου δεν θελω πωσ να βγω;
> εβγαινα μια φορα την εβδομαδα που πηγαινα στην ψυχολογο,τωρα δεν παω και σε αυτη οποτε παει και η μια φορα την εβδομαδα!
> πεστε μου ειμαι η μονη η'υπαρχουν και αλλοι που αισθανονται ετσι;


Πρέπει να βρεις έναν καλό γιατρό για να σου κάνει σωστή διάγνωση και να σου δώσει τη σωστή συνταγή. Εγώ άλλαξα γιατρό ο οποίος μου βρήκε τι πρόβλημα και μου αύξησε στο διπλάσιο ένα συγκεκριμένο φάρμακο που παίρνω και τώρα βρίσκομαι ανεβασμένος και μερικές φορές μπορεί να πέφτω λίγο όχι όπως παλιά Αλλά επανέρχομαι.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ1967

τι φαρμακα περνεις;
οσο για γιατρους δυσκολα σου αλαζουν την θεραπεια γιατι φοβουνται τα μανιακα επεισοδια.
τωρα αλαξα ψυχιατρο και μου ειπε σιγα,σιγα θα δουμε αν θα τα αλαξουμε τα φαρμακα!
αφου εισαι σε μετρια κατασταση καλα ειναι!
δεν πειραματιζονται ευκολα στην διπολικη και δεν βλεπω να μου αλαξει κατι συντομα.

----------


## Jimy

> τι φαρμακα περνεις;
> οσο για γιατρους δυσκολα σου αλαζουν την θεραπεια γιατι φοβουνται τα μανιακα επεισοδια.
> τωρα αλαξα ψυχιατρο και μου ειπε σιγα,σιγα θα δουμε αν θα τα αλαξουμε τα φαρμακα!
> αφου εισαι σε μετρια κατασταση καλα ειναι!
> δεν πειραματιζονται ευκολα στην διπολικη και δεν βλεπω να μου αλαξει κατι συντομα.


Κοίταξε να δεις με κάθε επιφύλαξη σου λέω είναι καλό να συμβουλευτής τον ιατρό σου η κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική. Εγώ θα σου πω την εμπειρία μου. Εμένα με βοήθησε το Ladose 20mg. Παίζει ρόλο και η δοσολογία του φαρμάκου. Παλιά επερνα δύο χάπια την ημέρα και δεν είχα τα ανάλογα Αποτελέσματα παρ ότι έβλεπα τι το φάρμακο αυτό με πιάνει. Όταν άλλαξα γιατρό μου αύξησε τη δοσολογία σε 4 την ημέρα. 2 το πρωί 1 το μεσημέρι και 1το βράδυ. Αυτή όμως είναι μεγάλη δοσολογία και θέλει παρακολούθηση να μην πάθεις μανία. Εγώ με αυτό το χάπι σε δοσολογία 4 ημερησίως είδα μπροστά μου. Τώρα είμαι σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση νιώθω ανεβασμένος μερικές φορές πάνω απ τον κανονικό κι όταν πέφτω μερικές φορές πέφτω λίγο και επανέρχομαι. Με λίγα λόγια πρέπει να βρεις καλό γιατρό να σου βρει το κατάλληλο φάρμακο αλλά και τη σωστή δοσολογία για να σε πιάσει. Εγώ βγήκα από την βαθιά κατάθλιψη που ήμουν χρόνια και έχω μια 5ετια που βρίσκομαι από καλά μέχρι καλύτερα.

----------


## zoltar

the therapeutic range of salicylates is 15-30 mg/dl. Patients are symptomatic at concentrations over 40-50 mg/dl. Levels over 90-100 usually have serious or life- threatening toxicity. In overdoses, the peak serum concentration may not occur for 4-6 hours. Blood levels obtained before then will be spuriously low. A 6 hour salicylate level higher than 100 mg/dl is considered lethal and is an indication for hemodialysis. Labs should be repeated every 4-6 hours until the level falls into the nontoxic range. Of course other lab studies should include electrolytes, glucose, liver function tests, and coagulation studies.

----------

